# How to get from Bang Na to Bang Phli?



## EdT73 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi, 

I am looking at living in BangNa area as my work will be based in BangNa... my partner has a job in Bang Phli organised.... 

What is the commute time from BangNa to Bang Phli? Are you going in the opposite direction to rush hour traffic e.g. in morning away from Bangkok and in evening towards Bangkok? Will this mean commute is easier?

What options are there to commute from BangNa to Bang Phli? BTS Stations? Bus? Taxi? Driving?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Ed.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

EdT73 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking at living in BangNa area as my work will be based in BangNa... my partner has a job in Bang Phli organised....
> 
> ...


According to Google Maps it is 14.4 km from Bang Na to Bang Phli. The road is straight forward (Sukhumvit or #3) and can be done by motorbike taxi (approx. THB 50 o/w) or taxi-meter (approx. THB 105 o/w/).
Of course, it largely depends on from where in Bang Na to where in Bang Phli your wife has to travel. 
IF your wife has a job at an International school, she may ask the management to use the school-commuting system. 
IF your wife has a job at any other private company she can ask if there is a company bus-route.


----------



## EdT73 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Jospeph44 - thanks for the info.

Was hoping to get some feedback on what the roads are like outside the main city....? And if travelling away from the city in a morning Bang Na to Bang Phli - is it a lot easier / less congested?

Thanks

Ed.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

EdT73 said:


> Hi Jospeph44 - thanks for the info.
> 
> Was hoping to get some feedback on what the roads are like outside the main city....? And if travelling away from the city in a morning Bang Na to Bang Phli - is it a lot easier / less congested?
> 
> ...


Bang Na is the main South-entrance to Bangkok. Everybody from the Eastern Seaboard uses this route. Some will take the #7. It can be pretty congested.


----------



## tuandang8865 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Visit the statues in Vietnam*

how about your trip to Vietnam


----------



## tuandang8865 (Sep 28, 2011)

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------

